

Babies Cry With an Accent, Study Finds - thejo
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/MindMoodNews/newborns-cry-accent-study-finds/story?id=9006266

======
jamesbressi
You know, I find a lot (not all) of these silly studies a waste of time and
money, but for some reason I found this one full of win. Babies, crying,
accents is just brilliant. Now I want to hear recorded baby cries from several
different countries and hold a web game show called "name that baby's
country".

~~~
kurtosis
Prosody is an important part of language, and any study which gives insight
into how language acquisition works is valuable and could lead to many
practical technologies. Although the headlines (as usual) appear to be going
well beyond what conclusions were justified by the study.

Here's a more skeptical in depth perspective from Liberman who's an expert on
phonetics

<http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=1869>

